# How many Baron Ardrossans were there?



## jaguars2008 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am doing some research for a surprise for my Dad (Mick Lewis) who served on the Orsova, Tremayne and Ardrossan but pictures of the Ardrossan seem to indicate that there have been three different ones.

See attached pics,

Can anyone advise which ship would have been in service in the late 50s so I can concentrate on that. His wageslip says "Baron Glenconnor Ardrossan" if that helps.

If anyone has any better pics, please post them.

Thanks
Marc Lewis


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Marc,

The third photo shows Baron Ardrossan limping into Durban after a Ruston AO engine collapse - we were there for about ten weeks and I can guarantee he would have loved it but, sorry, it was about 1973.

John T.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Marc.
No photo yet, but this from Miramar
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/103259


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

If the wage slip says that it would be the BARON GLENCONNER registered in Ardrossan as shown by Ian.
She was the second of the name built in 1955 and lasted until 1963 with Hogarth's.
She was sold on and renamed ZITA in 1963.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Found this
http://www.rhiw.com/y_mor/ships_photos_02/ships_03/baron_glenconner.jpg


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Well done, Ian. (Thumb)
Beat me to it! (Applause)
Cheers
Kris


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks Kris it keeps the brain cells from fading to much.
Marc I know you’ve got posts for other info on site and I hope you get them all together and give your dad a really great surprise. Well done.


----------



## jaguars2008 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Thanking you for your assistance*



ian d.cameron said:


> Thanks Kris it keeps the brain cells from fading to much.
> Marc I know you’ve got posts for other info on site and I hope you get them all together and give your dad a really great surprise. Well done.


I couldn't do it without the help of you guys, I'm not a sea dog myself so fairly ignorant, but I hope it will all be worth it in the end.

Regards
Marc


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Marc
Here is the Baron Glenconner on her builders trials off Dundee, photograph courtesy of Alard Coles ‘Merchant Ships World Built 1956’ 

Ron


----------



## MM² (Mar 21, 2008)

Well from what I heard about Hogarths probably too many!

Just joking.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

There were actually 6 Baron Ardrossans to answer the original question.
1880 - 1891 Iron Steamship. Wrecked
1892 - 1904 Steamship. Wrecked
1905 - 1930 Steamship. Scrapped 1934
1932 - 1940 Steamship. Wrecked
1954 - 1966 Steamship. Scrapped 1977
1970 - 1981 Motorship (Sulzer). Scrapped 1986


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Kris, the 1970 Ardrossan was had Ruston AO engine - I should know, I never flushed a toilet for months (water rashioning). She was scrapped in 1986 according to SSM site.

John T.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Got it from the World Ship Society's little Baron Line booklet, JT, and read the wrong one. Doh!(Ouch)
Should have been two 12-cyl. 2 S. C. S. A. oil engines by English Electric Diesels, Ltd., Ruston Division, Lincoln. Geared to a single screw shaft.
Replaced in 1973 by two 12-cyl. 2 S. C. S. A. oil engines by Stork-Werkspoor Diesel, Amsterdam.

Must be a new system JT. On the Baron Wemyss the toilets flushed with salt water and we could have an invigorating sal****er hip bath if we felt so inclined. [=P]
Cheers
Kris


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Luxury Kris, at least you could flush!

Ardrossan, and all the Ruston AO ships, used fresh water in the toilets - all made on board in the unlikely event that the engines were running. They used to put drums of water on deck and we filled a bucket from it to flush once a day. Just like living in the country.

I've just noticed the pathetic way I spelt "rationing" in my previous post. How embarrassing! Good of you not to mention it.

John T.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I thought you were subtly referring to the lack of bacon on Baron boats, John T. [=P]
When we sailed from Lisnave on the Texaco Norway (VLCC) it was discovered that we hadn't an awful lot of fresh water. The evaps running at full belt were producing enough but it wasn't getting enough time to cool down before going into the system. Also had something to do with not enough holding tanks or something. 
Anyway. the sound of various "byproducts" exploding in the waste pipes as almost boiling water was used to flush them away was quite entertaining once you realised the noise did not necessitate a dash for a lifeboat. (EEK)

Kris


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> Luxury Kris, at least you could flush!
> 
> Just like living in the country.
> 
> ...


----------

